# GT Tequesta - Neuaufbau... Anregungen erwünscht ;-)



## MacWolf (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir vor ein paar Tagen ein GT Tequesta zugelegt habe und das Rad doch einiges an Pflege und Liebe benötigen wird, stellt sich mir nun die Frage, was ich nun genau damit anstellen werde, damit es wieder in neuem Glanz erstrahlen wird. Da die Gabel leider nicht original ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, eine Rock Shox Gabel dran zu bauen...
Und da der Lack doch an einigen Stellen deutlich gelitten hat und der Rahmen äußerlich was Rost angesetzt hat, gibt es da nun zwei Möglichkeiten für mich:
1. Ich schleife den Rahmen an den Rostigen Stellen an, grundiere und lackiere dann neu in schwarz und vervollständige dann mit dem Pinsel die weißen Streifen (die dem Rahmen die besondere Note geben).
2. Ich mach einmal nen Rundumschlag, lass den Rahmen entlacken und sandstrahlen und lasse anschließend alles verzinken und pulvern... wobei ich noch zwischen schwarz und gelbgrün schwanke... Allerdings wäre dann auch das Streifenmuster futsch. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Korrosionsschutztechnisch wäre die Pulverbeschichtung ja eigentlich die bessere Alternative.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Ausgangsmaterial:






Bei der Gelegenheit - ist das Tequesta eigentlich ein gutes Bike?


----------



## Rahbari (20. Juni 2013)

Bitte Originallack soweit möglich erhalten und Option 1 wählen. Da kannste auch gleich die Gabel noch etwas mit weißen Streifen bedenken.

Neulackieren ist bei dieser schönen Lackierung schade und auch nicht sonderlich wirtschaftlich. Bei den ebay Kleinanzeigen findet man immer wieder schöne und leichtere GTs der oberen Mittelklasse und gut erhaltenem Lack für um die 100 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacWolf (20. Juni 2013)

Jaaa, ich dachte mir schon, dass ich die Lackierung "retten" soll... wobei ich mir nach meinem letzten Projekt (Wiederaufbau mit Sprühdosenlackierung eines Esso Pininfarina) eigentlich geschworen hatte, nie wieder sowas selbst zu lackieren :-D
Hier mal das alte Ergebnis:





Die Schwierigkeit bei dem Rahmen von Tequesta sehe ich hier:




Riefen im Lack bis auf das Metall... und die Decals werde ich auch nicht mehr retten können :-( Aber ich finde auch gerade die Musterung, wie sie jetzt ist, sehr toll


----------



## MacWolf (20. Juni 2013)

BTW... Was hab ich denn von einem GT Bravado zu halten?


----------



## Kruko (20. Juni 2013)

Das Bravado war baugleich mit dem Psyclone. Einziger Unterschied zwischen beiden Rädern wa die Herstellung.

Psyclone: Fillet brazed handmade in USA

Bravado: geschweißt made in Taiwan

Rohrsätze waren identisch. Beide hatten Groove Tube. Kann man von der Wertigkeit nicht mit dem Tequesta vergleichen.


----------



## CONNEX8M (20. Juni 2013)

Hm...

Ich lese hier oft...Titan, besondere Rohrsätze, Xing, Xang, Light, minderwertige Rohrsätze usw. usf...

Vergessen sollten wir alle nicht, das gerade die hier teils minderwertig, schlecht verarbeitet, Taiwan "geschweißten" Billigbikes, es GT erst möglich gemacht haben, sich ein paar Extravaganzen zu basteln...

Die Rohre die teils in der USA zusammengebastelt wurden, lagen schon damals unter italienischem Niveau was Rahmenbau angeht. Filled brazed kann jeder halbwegs gut ausgebildete Heizungsmonteur... nur weil es in der USA auch Schweißer gibt, ist es noch lange nichts besonderes.

Wie gesagt, Masse macht Kasse, von den paar Psyclones etc. wären die glatt verhungert...


----------



## Rahbari (21. Juni 2013)

Ist schon klar, dass GT nur durch das Massengeschäft groß geworden ist. Aber Du wirst nicht in Abrede stellen können, dass die "Tech-Shop"-Bikes à la Zaskar, Xizang und Psyclone für den Fan das Salz in der Suppe ausmachen. Das waren die Rahmen, von denen ich - und die meisten anderen hier - als Jugendliche geträumt haben, weil das Budget eben nur für ein Tequesta oder Karakoram gereicht hat. Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern, waren das qualitativ gut Rahmen. Von gerissenen Zaskars habe ich so gut wie noch nie gehört - abgesehen von einigen Spezialisten, die ihr Sitzrohr mit einer zu kurzen Sattelstütze kaputt gemacht haben. Yeti ARCs, Manitous, Alpinestars - da sind gefühlte 50% gerissen.

Hier hat keiner gesagt, dass die Taiwan-Bikes absolut gesehen minderwertig sind. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich bei einem relativ schweren Rahmen nicht 100 EUR oder mehr in eine neue Lackierung investieren würde, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld einen Rahmen mit leichteren Rohren und Originallack bekomme. Letzten Freitag habe ich für wenig mehr ein 93er Bravado LE in Team Scream mit kompletter XT gekauft.

Psyclones sind einfach wunderschön und verdammt selten. Da interessiert mich herzlich wenig, dass irgendwo auf der Welt bessere Rahmen hergestellt werden.  Das Thema Retro-Bikes ist eine emotionale, in großen Teilen irrationale Geschichte. Genauso mag eine Quarzuhr von Tschibo für 5 EUR genauer gehen als meine Panerai Luminor Referenz 320. Aber die ist einfach soooooooo geil!!


----------



## Kruko (21. Juni 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, dass GT nur durch das Massengeschäft groß geworden ist. Aber Du wirst nicht in Abrede stellen können, dass die "Tech-Shop"-Bikes à la Zaskar, Xizang und Psyclone für den Fan das Salz in der Suppe ausmachen. Das waren die Rahmen, von denen ich - und die meisten anderen hier - als Jugendliche geträumt haben, weil das Budget eben nur für ein Tequesta oder Karakoram gereicht hat. Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern, waren das qualitativ gut Rahmen. Von gerissenen Zaskars habe ich so gut wie noch nie gehört - abgesehen von einigen Spezialisten, die ihr Sitzrohr mit einer zu kurzen Sattelstütze kaputt gemacht haben. Yeti ARCs, Manitous, Alpinestars - da sind gefühlte 50% gerissen.
> 
> Hier hat keiner gesagt, dass die Taiwan-Bikes absolut gesehen minderwertig sind. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich bei einem relativ schweren Rahmen nicht 100 EUR oder mehr in eine neue Lackierung investieren würde, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld einen Rahmen mit leichteren Rohren und Originallack bekomme. Letzten Freitag habe ich für wenig mehr ein 93er Bravado LE in Team Scream mit kompletter XT gekauft.
> 
> Psyclones sind einfach wunderschön und verdammt selten. Da interessiert mich herzlich wenig, dass irgendwo auf der Welt bessere Rahmen hergestellt werden.  Das Thema Retro-Bikes ist eine emotionale, in großen Teilen irrationale Geschichte. Genauso mag eine Quarzuhr von Tschibo für 5 EUR genauer gehen als meine Panerai Luminor Referenz 320. Aber die ist einfach soooooooo geil!!



Meine volle Zustimmung.


----------



## CONNEX8M (21. Juni 2013)

Hihi...

vielen Dank Männers, habe gerade 50 Ücken gewonnen, mein Kumpel wollte es nicht glauben... hatte gewettet das garantiert GT Heini auf meinen Thread antwortet


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juni 2013)

...ohne Worte!!!!!



CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Filled brazed kann jeder halbwegs gut ausgebildete Heizungsmonteur...


----------



## CONNEX8M (22. Juni 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...ohne Worte!!!!!


 
Ich wußte das du zustimmst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch, Du hast die Wahl zum neuen Forumstroll gewonnen...Lousa ist seinen Titel los...




CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Ich wußte das du zustimmst...


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juni 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Du hast die Wahl zum neuen Forumstroll gewonnen...Lousa ist seinen Titel los...





Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Post 513 in diesen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395802&page=21


----------



## CONNEX8M (23. Juni 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Post 513 in diesen Thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395802&page=21


 

Sag, wenn Du so viel Pommade in den Haaren hast, schlägt das nicht auf das Gemüt wie bei GT Heini?

Und, jedes GT im Stall eine funktionierende Gehirnzelle? Und wenn ja, motorisch oder sensorisch!?


----------



## CONNEX8M (23. Juni 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Du hast die Wahl zum neuen Forumstroll gewonnen...Lousa ist seinen Titel los...


 
Danke Padawan, jede SPS ist intelligenter


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Sag, wenn Du so viel Pommade in den Haaren hast, schlägt das nicht auf das Gemüt wie bei GT Heini?
> 
> Und, jedes GT im Stall eine funktionierende Gehirnzelle? Und wenn ja, motorisch oder sensorisch!?



Woher weißt Du das mit der Pommade?
Kennen wir uns?
Ach ja, kannst Du mir bitte den zweiten Satz Deiner aussage erläutern, kapiere ich nicht!

Rockabilly rules
(Frisurtechnisch sind die leningrad Cowboys meine Vorbilder)


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Juni 2013)

So, jetzt mal zu Deinen Tequesta, ich würd je nach Zustand 2 Varianten vorschlagen.
1. Dein Punkt 1 oder
2.. den Rahmen vorsichtig komplett mit feinen schleifpapier anschleifen, anschließend mit Rostumwandler lackieren, trocknen lassen und zu guter Letzt mit Klarlack drüber. So erhältst Du die schöne Lackierung und hast zdem noch eine ansprechende Patina.
So mach ich das immer bei den alten Lackierungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacWolf (23. Juni 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal zu Deinen Tequesta, ich würd je nach Zustand 2 Varianten vorschlagen.
> 1. Dein Punkt 1 oder
> 2.. den Rahmen vorsichtig komplett mit feinen schleifpapier anschleifen, anschließend mit Rostumwandler lackieren, trocknen lassen und zu guter Letzt mit Klarlack drüber. So erhältst Du die schöne Lackierung und hast zdem noch eine ansprechende Patina.
> So mach ich das immer bei den alten Lackierungen.



Also ich habe jetzt mal angefangen, dem Rost ein wenig zuleibe zu rücken... Leider musste ich an einigen Stellen doch runter bis zum nackten Rahmen  Egal - das kann man wiederherstellen... Zum Glück bin ich nicht allzu ungeschickt bei sowas, wenn mich dann doch der Eifer packt 

Aber noch mal was anderes... Ein 1993er GT Timberline (grün)... relativ guter Zustand... Lohnen sich da 50 Euro für auszugeben?

Ach - und das GT Bravado LE Team Scream von 1993 bei ebay Kleinanzeigen... War das das für 600 Euro VB?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Juni 2013)

Hi,

50 Taler kannst investieren...

Du meinst wahrschienlich das gelbe psyclone, 600  VHB für ein Bravado LE is a bisserl arg viel....

VG

peru


----------



## Rahbari (23. Juni 2013)

Nein, mein Bravado war deutlich günstiger. Laufräder waren aber Mist. 

Wenn Du an alten GT Blut geleckt hast, nimm Dir ruhig etwas Zeit. Hier mal Kataloge:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html

Den 91er Katalog findest Du durch googeln auf Retrobike. 

Marktpreise (Auswahl) interessanter GTs:
- Zaskar Rahmen dellenfrei: 200-300
- Xizang Rahmen: 750
- Psyclone Rahmen: 450
- Avalanche 91 oder 92 Komplett: 250
- Karakoram 92 (in Tequila Sunrise) 100-200 komplett je Zustand
- Tequesta komplett, je nach Jahrgang schöne Lackierung: 120

Marktpreis heißt selbstverständlich, dass man - gerade auf den Kleinanzeigenseiten - auch deutlich weniger bezahlen kann. So war zB vor ein paar Wochen ein 96er Psyclone Komplettrad in "Team Scream" für 150 drin. War aber schon weg.


----------



## cleiende (23. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Danke Padawan, jede SPS ist intelligenter



Wo Du grad von Intelligenz schreibst....gehen wir doch mal zu sozialer Intelligenz über:
Du warst doch so heiss auf das Avalanche, Du weisst ja, der "Taiwanschrott" mit der interessanten Lackierung. Leider darf ich immer noch auf Deine Antwort warten.
Get lost.


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Wenn Du an alten GT Blut geleckt hast, nimm Dir ruhig etwas Zeit. Hier mal Kataloge:
> 
> http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html
> 
> Den 91er Katalog findest Du durch googeln auf Retrobike.



Sehe ich auch so



Rahbari schrieb:


> Marktpreise (Auswahl) interessanter GTs:
> - Zaskar Rahmen dellenfrei: 200-300
> - Xizang Rahmen: 750
> - Psyclone Rahmen: 450
> ...




Für die eloxierten Zaskars werden sogar noch einige Taler mehr aufgerufen. Spitzenreiter dürfte hier der hell-grün-eloxierte sein. Ansonsten denke ich, dass Deine Preise im mittel gut passen.


----------



## MacWolf (24. Juni 2013)

Besten Dank schon mal für die Tips 
Werde mich heute Abend erstmal wieder um die Auffrischung meines Tequesta-Rahmens bemühen... und dann schauen wir mal, wann ich mit dem Timberline anfange


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juni 2013)

Timberline, LECKER



(Das rechte)


----------



## MacWolf (24. Juni 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Timberline, LECKER
> 
> 
> 
> (Das rechte)



Chic 

Und hier ist jetzt meins:






Hab das Rad mal von unnötigem Ballast befreit (Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger) und ein wenig gereinigt (der Lack ist noch recht gut in Schuss). Leider hängt die Schaltung noch (ein wenig versifft) und die Sattelstütze ist fest - mal schauen, wie ich die los bekomme...


----------



## MacWolf (3. Juli 2013)

Mal ne Frage, weil ich gerade doch stark in meinem Element bin...
Ich bin ja dabei, das Tequesta und das Timberline wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen - am Timberline sind ne einige Lackabplatzer entstanden, als ich die Sattelstütze lossägen musste (der Vorbesitzer hat ein 26,6mm Sattelrohr in die 26,4mm  Aufnahme bekommen!). Nun möchte ich den Lack ausbessern, finde aber nicht so recht den richtigen Farbton, wenn ich nach Sprühdosen von Multona oder Dupli Color schaue. Kennt da zufällig jemand das ungefähre Äquivalent (aus dem Kfz-Bereich) zum Rainforest Green vom Timberline?


----------



## MacWolf (29. Juli 2013)

Soooo - es geht ein wenig voran...
Da der Lack teilweise wirklich schlecht in Schuss war, habe ich ein wenig schleifen und neu grundieren müssen. Leider mussten die Tequesta-Decals an den Seiten mit dran glauben. Die GT Logos auf dem Steuer- und Sattelrohr habe ich allerdings vorerst noch dran gelassen.






Und jetzt kommt der Neuaufbau des Lacks und der Streifenmuster dran.
Hier mal mein erster Versuch, der noch ein wenig grob ist. Mittlerweile bin ich auf einen feineren Pinsel umgestiegen und es klappt auch besser mit den feinen Linien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kds70 (3. August 2013)

Sehr schön ... gut Ding will Weile haben =)
Dabei fällt mir grade auf, dass die weißen Streifenkleckse ja total willkürlich sind; wie haben die das damals gemacht? Mein Tequesta hat eine andere Struktur...wurde da jeder Rahmen mit der Hand bepinselt?





VG Kai


----------



## MacWolf (6. August 2013)

Die Streifen sind wirklich bei jedem Bike verschieden. Ich gehe allerdings nicht davon aus, dass diese gepinselt sind - wenn ich dran denke, wie lange ich für einen vernünftigen Streifen teilweise gepinselt habe und wie dünn der Pinsel sein musste... Das sind eher willkürliche Lackverläufe, wie man sie hinkriegt, wenn man mit einem Schraubendreher mal in den Lacktopf geht und dann mit dem runterlaufenden Lack langsam einen Faden zieht.
Nichtsdestotrotz - hier ist mein Ergebnis (mit Pinsel):






Ich find's einigermaßen gelungen - allerdings fehlen mir die unteren Decals :-(
Jemand ne Idee, wie ich da noch drankommen könnte? 
Jetzt kommt allerdings noch die große Frage, was ich an Schaltung etc. dran montiere. Ein XT-Schaltsystem kommt mir da in den Sinn - zumindest habe ich noch einen ST-M092 Schalt-/Bremshebelsatz da. Mir gefällt, dass ich da komplett mit dem Daumen schalten könnte - nur ist das Ding ein wenig "klobig". Die LX-Shifter, die ich da habe, sind da schon was filigraner.


----------



## Joobxx (13. Januar 2017)

mir ist gerade ein GT all Terra durch die Lappen gegangen.........so´n mist


----------



## chongs45 (7. Juli 2019)

Was ist den da für eine Kette mit drauf und welche Ritzel wurden verbaut?

Habe so eines noch in Blau, welches ich gerne mal überholen wollte... aber nirgends mehr Infos bekomme


----------

